# It's Labor Day!!!!!



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Just wondering how many rallies we will see on the news today by the recipients of our labor?
Not holding my breath...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

won't see any here, labor day was earlier in the year and was full of protests demanding us to give more welfare to the aboriginal population


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Labour Day parade here, in Toronto.. Teachers' unions are already whispering about a potential strike. I don't understand why education is not classified an essential service.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Wouldn't that be rich ... "Thanks for working so we don't have to!"


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Labour Day parade here, in Toronto.. Teachers' unions are already whispering about a potential strike. I don't understand why education is not classified an essential service.


The way I saw it education handled in Illinois, it should be called a non-essential dis-service!


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I spent my labor day morning at the range. 44 Mag Marlin, 444 Marlin and 458 Win Mag Ruger No. 1 tropical. Now back at home getting ready to paint in the 95 degree heat. 

1895gunner


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its a celebration of the day hard working citizens who think they should reap the benefits of their own efforts are lead off to Labor Camps to the cheers of the lazy, crazy and invalid.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I HATE Labor Day! It is a holiday honoring socialists like Caesar Chavez and criminals like Jimmy Hoffa. It is a holiday that promotes all of the attitudes and behaviors that are destroying our culture and our Republic. Notice how we do not have a holiday honoring the "Robber Barons" and other entrepreneurs even though they are the ones that really improved our quality of life. Good ol' capitalist greed has fed FAR more people than charity ever could.

Dedicating a whole day to honoring looters makes me sick!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> Wouldn't that be rich ... "Thanks for working so we don't have to!"


Chicago has lots of parades
View attachment 6508


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm closing the G$^#@*ed swimming pool. The sand filter blew all of it's guts right into the pool, the pump motor has an electrical fault and keeps tripping the GFI and I just found out my 2 year old vacuum head is cracked. I sent the wife to Wally World to get a new head and I think whilst she is shopping I will kill my nemesis (the pool). I will tell her that while she was gone it just........broke.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah yes labor day, the day to fire up the BBQ , put a pitcher of martini's in the fridge, and invite the neighbors over.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I HATE Labor Day! It is a holiday honoring socialists like Caesar Chavez and criminals like Jimmy Hoffa. It is a holiday that promotes all of the attitudes and behaviors that are destroying our culture and our Republic. Notice how we do not have a holiday honoring the "Robber Barons" and other entrepreneurs even though they are the ones that really improved our quality of life. Good ol' capitalist greed has fed FAR more people than charity ever could.
> 
> Dedicating a whole day to honoring looters makes me sick!


Well said Inor.

Of course hard working taxpayers get our day too...April 15. FUBAR


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But a pool is such a good store of water, a place to stash the fish you catch.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Everyday is labor day at my house


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeep! I just saw your signature line and cracked up. I agree, the days of me helping anyone move are long OVER.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Labour Day parade here, in Toronto.. Teachers' unions are already whispering about a potential strike. I don't understand why education is not classified an essential service.


Where I live it wouldn't matter if the teachers went on strike I still wouldn't learn anything.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Today is labor day, not union day!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The pool is my backup freshwater supply but it is still a monumental pain in the ass to maintain.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

In honor of my fellow taxpaying, hard working, ballot casting, gun owning Americans, I hoist my beer high into the air and say salute.
Take this Labor Day to be proud of our accomplishments and thank God for our fortune.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Been drinking all day. Jeesh, it's hot, and the people at Smiths grocery store sure do stare a lot. 
Thankfully our sixteen year-old can drive our drunk assets around


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Happy labor day to all us working stiffs. Somebody has to pay for Jemetrius and Pablo to gave groceries


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Have, shit I'm on one.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its damn hot today. Grilled yesterday and already ate too much today to warrant grilling again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Been drinking all day. Jeesh, it's hot, and the people at Smiths grocery store sure do stare a lot.
> Thankfully our sixteen year-old can drive our drunk assets around


Deebo,
It was a special time when Son 1 and Son 2 got their Driver's License. Old Slippy finally had the Designated Drivers that he had planned for way back when the little urchins were conceived. (Probably Drunk during the act if we're being honest here)

Anyway, another special time was the summer that Sons 1 and 2 started mowing the lawn. Or when they were around 4 years old and learned to fetch my beer, or the fall that they picked up their very own rake and raked some leaves. Ah, the memories.

Now the little bastards are old enough to actually make beer runs to the store! Having kids is a wonderful gift...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

The gift of giving them to someone else is better


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ah, one of my best reminders, grandpa told me, I used to ride my tricycle from the back porch, I to the kitchen and get him a nother beer. I got to open it and take the first drink. He told me it was cuttoff time when I started crashing doing the wheelies on the trike.
My daughter JUST LOVES to drive my truck, been begging to drive it to school, even if dad has to come switch em out, to get home.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

CSI, agreed
Our pool was wonderful when we bought the place.
Now, not so much, pain , but , a great water source


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Deebo,
> It was a special time when Son 1 and Son 2 got their Driver's License. Old Slippy finally had the Designated Drivers that he had planned for way back when the little urchins were conceived. (Probably Drunk during the act if we're being honest here)
> 
> Anyway, another special time was the summer that Sons 1 and 2 started mowing the lawn. Or when they were around 4 years old and learned to fetch my beer, or the fall that they picked up their very own rake and raked some leaves. Ah, the memories.
> ...


Where did I go wrong? Mine are old enough to make beer runs. But instead they come over and drink mine. Then they complain because they don't like IPAs. So now I have to keep some freakin' Blue Moon on hand so they have something to drink when they stop by. So now I have this damn Blue Moon taking up space in my refrigerator which I will never drink because it tastes like ass!


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

This was a fun little thread!!!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Where did I go wrong? Mine are old enough to make beer runs. But instead they come over and drink mine. Then they complain because they don't like IPAs. So now I have to keep some freakin' Blue Moon on hand so they have something to drink when they stop by. So now I have this damn Blue Moon taking up space in my refrigerator which I will never drink because it tastes like ass!


Oh dear god, try something new from time to time! Blue moon has more than one brew, which one are they drinking? I'm actually partial to their farmhouse red.

At least they're not drinking budweiser.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Oh dear god, try something new from time to time! Blue moon has more than one brew, which one are they drinking? I'm actually partial to their farmhouse red.
> 
> At least they're not drinking budweiser.


They drink the wheat beer Blue Moon and put a freakin' orange slice in it! Fruit and beer is unnatural. No, I am not one of those douche bags that drinks Corona with lime either! I sure hope my kids are not turning into hippies. And I do try at least one new beer per week - and it is always some kind of ale!!!!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> They drink the wheat beer Blue Moon and put a freakin' orange slice in it! Fruit and beer is unnatural. No, I am not one of those douche bags that drinks Corona with lime either! I sure hope my kids are not turning into hippies. And I do try at least one new beer per week - and it is always some kind of ale!!!!


Do you guys get Sierra Blanca's up there? Local brewery here in NM, make a nice IPA and a pretty good amber too.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Do you guys get Sierra Blanca's up there? Local brewery here in NM, make a nice IPA and a pretty good amber too.


When I can find them. I like the IPA, never tried the amber. My local beer store has a pretty good selection, but they cannot get some brands reliably. Unfortunately, Sierra Blanca is one they only get sometimes.

We have a local one here that is pretty popular among the natives (of which I am one), called High Bridge. Personally, I think it is WAY overpriced and tastes like swamp water.  You would think MN would have some really good beers since our winters are so long and there is nothing to do but sit around and drink. But we really do not.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Since I am not a socialist, I do not celebrate or recognize "Labor Day".
And for the record, I do not recognize/celebrate marketing motivated "holidays"; Valentines Day, Halloween, Kwanzaa, Earth Day, St. Patrick's Day, Cinco de Mayo, Columbus Day, etc.
I do not "celebrate" Memorial Day, Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day or 9/11. I instead choose to reflect on honoring those that served our country.
I DO celebrate New Year's Day (an indulgence), Armed Forces Day, Independence Day (not the 4th of July!), Veterans Day (I am a Veteran) and Thanksgiving.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn Dark Jester, 

I was going to send out invitations for Slippy's big Kwanzaa bash and had your invitation ready to mail...Way to be a buzz kill! 


Good to see you again, hope all is well.


----------

